# The newest member of my "Shop" family.....



## David Hill (Mar 22, 2015)

Well I gave up the wait for the new big Grizzly.
CL had this nice lathe up for grabs and it was all but in my neighborhood. I made the trip to Houston, liked it and that's all it took. The rain made it interesting--almost nonstop, and then a 30 mile traffic jam on I10 made me do some creative thinking to get home.
It's a Laguna 18/47, less than 2 yrs old, might have 3 or 4 hrs on it, 2 hp with infinite variable speed.
It's all put together and ways cleaned and waxed--guess what I'll be doing tonite?
Oh, and I did a put a spindle adapter on since all my chucks are 1 x 8.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 22, 2015)

SCORE!!!!!

Are you going to make a box for the sand or bolt it to the floor?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 22, 2015)

@ripjack13 -- No, not bolting to floor and no box either. If/when a bag starts to leak will just replace it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 22, 2015)

Ah...


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 23, 2015)

Ok, so if you don't mind me asking, what did you get it for? Different parts of the country will dictate what a used lathe goes for...

Hey, that is a sweet lathe. Nice grab. I'm sure you'll be happy with it. HOWEVER... (you knew that was coming), do yourself a favor and get chucks that fit the spindle. Keep your spindle adaptor and old chucks (in case you get a midi or midi lathe as a second lathe). But you should probably either get chucks to fit this spindle or change out the inserts in your old chucks with ones of this size. There is a reason that the spindle is the size it is. And you'll rarely (if ever) see a 2 hp motor with a 1" spindle....for a reason. So, even if you have to acquire one chuck at a time, start building up a new chuck stock.


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 23, 2015)

Ok, so if you don't mind me asking, what did you get it for? Different parts of the country will dictate what a used lathe goes for...

Hey, that is a sweet lathe. Nice grab. I'm sure you'll be happy with it. HOWEVER... (you knew that was coming), do yourself a favor and get chucks that fit the spindle. Keep your spindle adaptor and old chucks (in case you get a midi or midi lathe as a second lathe). But you should probably either get chucks to fit this spindle or change out the inserts in your old chucks with ones of this size. There is a reason that the spindle is the size it is. And you'll rarely (if ever) see a 2 hp motor with a 1" spindle....for a reason. So, even if you have to acquire one chuck at a time, start building up a new chuck stock.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 23, 2015)

Nice catch -- hope you have many years of safe turning with this new baby 

I second Mike's advice re: getting new chucks (or new inserts).

The adapters I've seen shift the chuck about 2.5" to 3" away from the headstock. This has 2 effects: first, any imbalance in the wood (no matter how slight or how large) will have increased leverage when it starts exerting forces against the spindle bearings. The second is less dangerous, but can have impact if you're attempting to do precision work -- any runout in the spindle (due to the head not being perfectly aligned on the axis after you've rotated it or after it's drifted because of out-of-balance wood) will be magnified.

Oh, a third reason -- the adapters I've seen don't have lock-screws to prevent them unscrewing when you shut the lathe off and the inertia of the big lump of wood makes it try to keep going. DAMHIKT. 

(edit ... looked at the pix again, seems like your headstock doesn't rotate, but I think it does slide. There won't be much play, but there may still be a possibility of some off-axis-alignment.)


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello Houston, the lathe has been stolen...I mean sold. Congrats David.


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Congrats! Nothing like a new tool to keep you going forward. Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 23, 2015)

Glad you found a deal David! I assume, since this is supposed to be the same as the griz, that it has no spindle lock device other than the indexing pins?


----------



## David Hill (Mar 23, 2015)

@MikeMD - I gave $1500. And have thought about the adapters adding length to the shaft, will likely get another chuck or two once the "tool fund" recovers.
@barry richardson - Correct.
@duncsuss - the adapter I did buy has TWO set screws.

Still, I'm a happy camper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 23, 2015)

I think that was quite a decent deal. Not sure what they go for new, but Laguna is a good brand, and even a new 16" Jet would have run you another $1000.


----------

